# Foto schärfen



## itn79 (6. Juli 2011)

Hi liebes Forum,

ich bin neu hier und total verzweifelt. Ich hab auf nem Festival Bilder von zwei Freundinnen mit einer Musikband gemacht. Die sind aber ziemlich unscharf geworden. 

Nun habe ich im Netz seit drei Stunden nach Programmen gesucht, mit denen man die Fotos schärfen kann. Mit Ifranview werden sie sofort total verpixelt. Mit Gimp bekomme ich gar keine sichtbare Schärfung hin. Das gleiche beim MAGIX Foto Designer, den ich noch auf dem Recner hatte.  

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich bin totaler Laie!

Ich würde die Bilder ungern hier reinsetzen, weil privat. Würde sie aber im Vertrauen per Mail verschicken, falls es hilft.

Viele Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Martin und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de!

Sind die Bilder unscharf im Sinne von verwackelt oder "nur" verrauscht o.ä.? Vielleicht kannst du ja einen Ausschnitt der Bilder einstellen, ohne dass eine Person erkennbar ist.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## itn79 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Markus,

also die PErsonen im Vordergrund sind etwas unscharf, weil der Apparat automatisch den Hintergrund fokussiert hat. Der Hintergrund ist nämlich gestochen scharf. Deshalb möchte ich auch kein Bild reinstellen, weil die Personen halt unscharf sind. Ich werd nachher mal versuchen nen Ausschnitt reinzustellen, wo man niemanden erkennt. Mit Gimp habe ich inzwischen durch die Unscharfe maskierung es etwas schärfer bekommen, aber noch lange nicht, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte.

Danke für deine Antwort,

Michael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Martin & Michael  

um einen falschen Fokus nachträglich zu korrigieren, brauchst du wohl die angekündigte Lytro. 
Ansonsten kannst du diverse Nachschärfaktionen (u.a. auch die genannte Unscharfmaskierung) probieren oder du versuchst es mit spezieller Software, wie zum Beispiel Neatimage. Wobei du hierbei nie die Qualität eines richtigen Fokuses hinbekommen wirst.

Toi toi toi,
Markus


----------



## itn79 (7. Juli 2011)

Nee, Michael ist richtig;-) Ich war wohl in Gedanken...

Hört sich ja nicht so an, als ob man da viel machen könnte. Dabei ist das Foto gar nicht so unscharf. Ich hätte gedacht, dass das die gängigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramme das schon hinbekommen. 

Wenn man bei MAGIX Foto & DVD Fotovideos erstellt, dann kann ich einzelne Bilder über das integrierte Bearbeitungsprogramm (ich meine nicht den externen Foto Designer) richtig scharf bekommen. Leider habe ich das Bild dann aber nicht als Datei. Deshalb dachte ich, wenn das so ein Programm schon kann, wäre es für spezielle Bildbearbeitungssoftware kein Problem.

Aber sollte die Unscharfmaske bei Gimp wirklich schon das höchste aller Gefühle sein, bin ich insgesamt etwas enttäuscht von der Software-Branche.

Danke dir, Markus, für deine schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten - finde es nicht selbstverständlich, dass man einem Neuuser hilft, der sich gleich mit einem Problem zu Wort meldet und nach Hilfe schreit******

Vg,

Michael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Juli 2011)

Gern geschehen. 

Versuch trotzdem mal, einen Ausschnitt zu posten. Eventuell kann man doch noch etwas machen.


----------



## itn79 (7. Juli 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/638/img468133.jpg/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

also für dieses Foto seh ich leider schwarz, dass man da noch ein gutes Ergebnis herausbekommt. Du kannst zwar wie gesagt über diverse Nachschärfmethoden (Unscharf Maskieren, Hochpass usw.) ein wenig mehr rausholen, aber knackscharf wirst du deine Motive nicht bekommen. 

Tut mir leid, aber vielleicht bekommst du ja nochmal die Gelegenheit, das Foto erneut zu schießen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## itn79 (7. Juli 2011)

Nee, die Gelegenheit kommt so schnell nicht wieder. Aber danke für deine offenen Worte - dann verschwende ich keine Zeit mehr dafür.

Vg,

Michael


----------

